# Billing global delivery under midwife



## pspears (Aug 25, 2011)

Can someone please tell me how they handle billing for global deliveries when the care is shared between the provider but the midwife ends up doing the delivery?  I know each insurance company has it's own rule but their has to be a guideline somewhere.  It does not seem fair  that insurances want to reduce our fee if we bill under the midwife just because she ends up doing the delivery, when the doctor did part of the global care also. HELP!


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 30, 2011)

We have 2 CNMs and bill this way all the time, and we haven't seen any lower payments. But, no, you can't break up the global between providers in the same practice.


----------



## 123smile4me@gmail.com (Aug 31, 2011)

we bill under the doctor for the midwifes.  Some of the insurance dont want it billed under the midwife and some do when I asked them how can they break and decrease the amt when part of that care is the prenatal and the doctor maybe discharged them they were involved and the insurance couldnt give me any answers and would have to discuss it further then they said they didnt think of Global care and so we bill under the doctor instead.


----------

